
Low Shipping Costs of Chinese Goods Subsidized by US Taxpayers - rm2889
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ksufvjX9eA
======
timoth3y
A quibble, but an important one.

The shipping is subsidized by US citizens, more specifically those who use the
postal service, not the taxpayers.

On another note, it's a shame that "American taxpayers" has replaced the more
inclusive "American citizens" in most political discourse today.

~~~
GauntletWizard
But more people pay American taxes than just citizens. I've got many friends
here on work visas and they all pay American taxes, too. The two terms have
huge overlap, but are distinct - neither is a subset of the other. Nor is
either strictly correct in this case, as the USPS is a self-funded quasi-
governmental agency. It's other customers that are subsidizing this loss.

